# Eliminator E-119 Fog Timer??



## jsimms243 (Sep 30, 2008)

bump

Trying to find timer remote for eliminator 119 fog machine.


----------



## guitarist155 (Sep 25, 2007)

sorry to get back so late, didn't see this post. i have that exact fogger and love it. I got my remote here Fog Machine Timer Remote 

it is made by the same company that makes the fogger and works great


----------



## jsimms243 (Sep 30, 2008)

thanks for your help


----------



## Pretendman (Feb 20, 2008)

Those timers never work for me


----------

